# 15th Annual Antique & Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet Uniontown Ohio



## 56jetflow (Jan 5, 2020)

OPEN TO THE PUBLIC VENDOR SET-UP 8:00AM
9:00AM TO 1:00PM $10.00 PER 8 FT TABLE/SPACE
NO ADMISSION CHARGE NO FRIDAY NIGHT SET-UP
Lunch Stand available on site!
Grace United Church of Christ
of Uniontown Hall
13275 Cleveland Ave. N.W.
Uniontown Ohio 44685
1/4 mile North of State Rte. 619
for more info call
Jason or Dan Schwaberow 330-699-4517
Bob Hirschfelt 330-699-9798
Jim Christner 330-608-2802
Jack Burns 330-571-3217


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 8, 2020)

Date???


----------



## 38Bike (Jan 8, 2020)

March 7th


----------



## 56jetflow (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 16, 2020)

bump....I plan on being there and will cement my plans next week.


----------



## monark-man (Feb 23, 2020)

what a great winter show, and you can pick up some good tips on bikes, whizzers and MONARKS.//////////////// MONARK-MAN


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Feb 25, 2020)

Cant wait to make it out,,,always a nice swap meet and the weather should be good,,,,


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 1, 2020)

I plan to attend.  I will bring this to sell or trade.  I'm interested in prewar CWC and Colson


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Mar 6, 2020)

Bike show swap meet,,,this Sat ,,tomorrow MARCH 7 2020 ,,,,,,,,what are you bringing


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 6, 2020)

NO COMMENT!
ENJOY


----------



## John G04 (Mar 10, 2020)

Any pics?


----------

